# Shrunken Zombie Head



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Well it started out that way and ended up being this guy.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

That's beautiful. Do you have pics of the process?


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

No, sorry, I get so into it that forget to take pics sometimes.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nice work. Makes you wonder if some one on your block is missing.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Good giggly. Great detail and color. How did you get the hair on it?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Gorgeous!
What kind of paint? Did you punch all that hair?


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks everyone, the paint is just acrylic paints from walmart and the hair is punched in.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

So what kind of punch do you use? I was playing with hair punching last week with a half needle, but I understand that there are proper punching tools out there...


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

I use a needle. Im looking into the hair punching needle tho, I have someone sending me some to try.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow, amazing work... thanks so much for showing!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Very Cool PlayFX! Better than the ones I am making right now. One more reference pic to work from. 

Your Humble student,

DC


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow! That's really good! Great Work!


----------



## HalloweenGirl101 (Feb 23, 2009)

That's amazing! What is he made of? I assume some type of clay for the final layer. What did you use to make all the small details and what type of clay holds them so well? It's truly incredible work.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

HalloweenGirl101 said:


> That's amazing! What is he made of? I assume some type of clay for the final layer. What did you use to make all the small details and what type of clay holds them so well? It's truly incredible work.


I did a clay sculpt and molded it and cast the head in latex.

Thanks everyone for the kind words!


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

excellent as always !!! did you consider stitching the eyes and mouth closed with big "X" stiches?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great detail! I think it looks great!!!!


----------



## Alucard (Jul 21, 2009)

That is an amazing job! Lots of detail for such a small prop! Great job!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW ... just WOW ... think I'm gonna give up on trying to sculpt ... I'll stick to styrofoam and paper mache


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

all I can say is WOW! 

excellent sculpt, excellent paintwork.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

How did I miss this guy?


What DTD said - just outstanding all around.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

I freakin LOVE him, Play! He's fantastic!!! I swear, you and your work are one of my biggest inspirations for my prop making! Keep on rockin, man!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Very Nice


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

One of the nicest shrunken head builds I have ever seen! Outstanding!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Have I mentioned that I LOVE your work? Cuz, I do.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Expression looks perfectly miserable. As it should be


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks everyone, glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Now this one I really like ..
nice size ratio ..
cool beans play!


----------

